# Grouse Outlook North of Wilton



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

:lol: Just wondering if anyone has any info on how the grouse are north and northeast of the Wilton area?

Thanks!!!!!!!!!

Greg


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I've never done great in the Wilton area but east of there in the hills I've done ok, I've done better north and east of there in the Mclusky area several times, but I haven't been up there in about two years.


----------



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

:lol: Thanks, thats were I was looking at.

Take Care!!!!!

Greg


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They're in the hills and quite a few huns this year.


----------

